

Infographic: "December 7, a day which will live in infamy" - jeffhawley
http://www.freedomcelebration.com/pearl-harbor-infographic.html

======
draperstu
Love the narrative approach in this infographic. The Japanese sure
accomplished their goal of surprise attack!

